# jogl downloaden ... wo?



## darkeye2 (30. Okt 2010)

Hallo, bin jetzt  echt am verzweifeln, finde einfach kein aktuelles release von jogl, kann mir jemand helfen?

hab folgende seite gefunden:
Index of /deployment/jogamp-next

doch wenn ich die datei:
jogl.all.jar downloade scheint diese irgendwie fehlerhaft zu sein, da ich sie nach dem einbinden in eclipse nicht nutzen kann.

MfG


----------



## Guest2 (30. Okt 2010)

Moin,

die jogl.all.jar alleine reicht nicht. Du brauchst noch einige andere Dateien. Siehe z.B. hier.

Die Links da gehen auf: http://jogamp.org/deployment/webstart/
Du kannst alternativ aber auch dasselbe mit http://jogamp.org/deployment/jogamp-next/
machen.

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## darkeye2 (30. Okt 2010)

hmm, laut deinen link sind da os speziefische dateien dabei, aber laut projectbeschreibung ist jogl ja plattformunabhängig (was bei  java ja durchaus sinn macht), jetzt bin ich verwirrt, wenn ich ein programm schreib und jogl benutze muss ich ja die jogl.jar in meine jar entpacken (damit ich die datein da hab) aber wie siehts da mit den plattformabhängigen sachen aus?


----------



## Guest2 (30. Okt 2010)

Entweder per Webstart (dann werden automatisch die richtigen natives ausgewählt) oder selber machen.

Siehe z.B. hier und hier (da musst Du nur für jedes unterstützte OS ein libs[] definieren).

Gruß,
Fancy


----------

